
More research finds “stand your ground” laws lead to more homicides - anonymfus
https://www.vox.com/2019/9/27/20887403/stand-your-ground-laws-homicides-crime-self-defense
======
deogeo
> States pass “stand your ground” laws to boost public safety.

Do they? Or do they pass them because imprisoning people for self-defense is
unjust? In fact, judging by [https://www.vox.com/2018/8/25/17778712/stand-
your-ground-ala...](https://www.vox.com/2018/8/25/17778712/stand-your-ground-
alabama-black-woman-guns), Vox themselves believe stand your ground laws are
not only necessary, but should be followed more consistently!

[https://heavy.com/news/2018/08/jacqueline-
dixon/](https://heavy.com/news/2018/08/jacqueline-dixon/) says Jacqueline
Dixon was acquitted (presumably due to stand your ground) - does Vox believe
she should be in jail? They didn't bother to follow up how the story ended -
they only covered it as long as it conformed to their narrative.

They're not just cherry-picking which stories to report - they're _actively_
ignoring the parts they don't like. I'll visit their page next time I want to
be fed propaganda.

